# Misfit Psycles diSSent ALC KD Junior 26 Frame



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

Link

Kinda Pricey compared to the Sette Reken frames others have built up.

butttt... it is made in North America as a kid specific 26er and the manufacturer claims it is corrected for an 80mm suspension fork.

More Pics

Attached pic from the manufacturers flickr page.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

that dropout is interesting...


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

I just ordered one of these frames for my 8 y.o. daughter. I think it will be a fun build. I will need to check the stand over height with 26" rims however. I may need to start out with 24 inch. The photos on their website are of a prototype frame. I think they have since changed the tubing so I will post pictures of the actual frame when it arrives.

Here is a picture from their Flickr site. I think the boy has a 26" inseam.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*Too bad they don't list standover*

Nice!
Post some pics when you get it

Too bad the standover on the geo chart says TBA

I love the pic of the kids 26er next to the adult 29er. Apples to oranges but still cool.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I really wanted to go this way, but just too much for just a frame that a child will quickly out grow. I have little more than this into my entire build.

Secondly, not impressed with the customer service. I called, talked to the guy. He seemed really nice willing to answer questions. He didn't have some of the answers I was looking for, so he said to email him. I did and never heard back When someone is thinking about spending $650 on a kids bike frame, I just expected a little more.

Not trying to bash him.


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> I really wanted to go this way, but just too much for just a frame that a child will quickly out grow. I have little more than this into my entire build.


Actually, this frame should get some good years out of it. With that dropped top tube it allows a child to get into a 26er at least a year sooner. By my calculations, my daughter should get at least three years out of it, maybe more. The TT is within one inch of most manufacturers XS dimensions that many small adult women ride every day. Playing with a longer stem and/or offset seat post can also extend the lifespan somewhat. Most 8 y.o. creatures don't have an inseam condusive to a 13/14/15 inch 26 frame.

The age you need to be more concerned with is going from 11 to 12 years old. The typical boy grows 6 inches in one year and girls 8 inches! These are averages and of course some will deviate. If you want to get an idea of what to look forward to on your child's growth, check out this website: *HERE*

Yeah, it is a little pricey but fortunately I have tons of parts needing a good home so my total investment won't be that much.



TwoTone said:


> Secondly, not impressed with the customer service. I called, talked to the guy. He seemed really nice willing to answer questions. He didn't have some of the answers I was looking for, so he said to email him. I did and never heard back When someone is thinking about spending $650 on a kids bike frame, I just expected a little more.
> 
> Not trying to bash him.


Yes, they are hard to contact. I am taking an uncalculated risk.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Duntov1967 said:


> ... With that dropped top tube it allows a child to get into a 26er at least a year sooner...


That frame solves the stand-over problem that kids have on 26ers, but it doesn't solve the problem of having bars that are way too high as well as a high BB. (From the pic above it seems the BB is not much lower than an adult 26er).

High bars and a high BB make the bike hard to ride on technical climbs where kids need as much help as possible. Putting a kid on a 26er too soon will ruin their confidence through the tough stuff. I think its too soon if you can't get a good seat / bar relationship.


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

TigWorld said:


> That frame solves the stand-over problem that kids have on 26ers, but it doesn't solve the problem of having bars that are way too high as well as a high BB. (From the pic above it seems the BB is not much lower than an adult 26er).
> 
> High bars and a high BB make the bike hard to ride on technical climbs where kids need as much help as possible. *Putting a kid on a 26er too soon will ruin their confidence *through the tough stuff. I think its too soon if you can't get a good seat / bar relationship.


I somewhat agree about the BB height but that really cannot be avoided much because of the distance required between the BB and the stem. The geometry is about as low as you can go on the head tube considering the tube is short and the frame is sized for an 80mm travel fork. I am not concerned with the seat height so much. What is critical is the BB to bars and that is easily achieved with drop bars if necessary just like they do on 36ers. The only time my daughter uses the seat is when she is in 'cruising' mode.

I put my daughter on a 24" when she was only 6 and her confidence went sky high. That was going from 20 to 24 inches which is a huge leap. Going from 24 to 26 is less of a dramtic difference.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

There's room to drop the HA by 1* or the fork by 20mm. It should be fine, though 69* would be more ideal for riding. That'll help with the bar height. If you look at the geometry of kid's bikes, many are at 70* with 50mm forks for 24 inch bikes.

Duntov1967, did you find your daughter having issues with manuals and rear wheel lifts (not necessarily bunny hops) with the larger bike? My 7yo son is still on a 20 inch, and he handles it very well now. When he goes to 24 inch is when I will introduce technical stuff instead of just small rocks. That's the only thing keeping me on using a 24 inch frame, for the shorter chain stays and shorter wheel base, making it a bit more tossable for his size.


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, the frame came today and I am stoked. The total weight including the machined dropouts is 3 lbs. 7 oz. I ordered it without any powdercoating as I will be doing a custom color. I picked up an older Rockshox SID SL for it that weighs in at 2 lbs. 13 oz. so I think I have a good start on keeping the weight down. I will be mocking it up with both 26" and 24" rims so I can report what the real stand-over height will measure. Here are some pictures:


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice looking frame.

Look forward to seeing the build


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with TwoTone. Can't wait to follow this project.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

With the downtube gusset and the thick 'stays it looks really solid. What crankset - front chainring and rear spread are you going with?


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

alex_sdca said:


> With the downtube gusset and the thick 'stays it looks really solid. What crankset - front chainring and rear spread are you going with?


I've been scrounging up parts over the last couple of weeks. I picked up an XTR 11/32 cassette and I have a set of 150mm cranks and will probably go with a 34 up front for a 1X9. For hubs I got some NOS WTB Lite hubs (not as light as the new models) for a really good price. Picked up some Avid BB7 silver road brakes and some Paul's canti levers. The bike is pretty much all silver parts which makes it a little difficult in this all black parts world.


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

Update:

I have done some measuring and mockup. Here are the results:

Stand-over Height

24 inch tires: 22 inches
26 inch tires: 23 inches

Bottom Bracket Height

24 inch tires: 11-1/4 inches
26 inch tires: 12-1/4 inches

My only concern is the BB height as TigWorld has already pointed out. Her current setup has a 10-3/4 inch BB height which is within 1/2 inch of the KD with 24 inch tires. But if I go with the 26 inch tires, the BB height would go up 1-1/2 inches which may be too dramatic of a change.

So even though she could fit either stand-over, I think I am leaning toward 24 inch hoops for at least a year or so. Thoughts?

I am also now leaning towards a 2X9 setup rather than the 1X9 I was considering.


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a total newbie question for you. For what reason does BB height matter?

I'm sure there's an important reason, but I don't know what it is. (All I can think of is obstacle clearance, but you're suggesting lower is better, so that's it it.)

Thanks, Duntov!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Duntov1967 said:


> Update:
> 
> I have done some measuring and mockup. Here are the results:
> 
> ...


I would go with the 24" wheels.The bike just handles so much better in any kind of tech. trails.For bike paths and flat terrain 1x9 is the way to go.If your riding in the mountains or have any kind of desent climbs I've found 11/32 casstte with 32/22 rings is the perfect gearing for 24" wheels.This lets a strong young rider climb anything an adult can.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

HighFlyingMama said:


> Here's a total newbie question for you. For what reason does BB height matter?


It is generally considered that a lower bottom bracket provides for a more stable bike than a higher bottom bracket. If you've ever seen a tall bike (where the rider is 6' or so off the ground), you can see the extreme of the impact of a high bottom bracket. The trade-off, obviously, is the ground clearance you noted.

Getting on and off is harder, too, because the seat is higher from the ground, all else being equal.

That is one of those geometry numbers where you will see a difference between, say, california designed bikes (low bottom bracket because trails are generally smooth and fast), vs. a new england designed bike (high bottom bracket because lots of roots and rock gardens and generally more technical terrain).

-Damon


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

xc71 said:


> I would go with the 24" wheels.The bike just handles so much better in any kind of tech. trails.For bike paths and flat terrain 1x9 is the way to go.If your riding in the mountains or have any kind of desent climbs I've found 11/32 casstte with 32/22 rings is the perfect gearing for 24" wheels.This lets a strong young rider climb anything an adult can.


I think you are right. I have decided to go with the 24" hoops for now. Especially since I was hoarding a pair of Velocity Aeroheat 32H hoops. They should pair up nicely with the WTB Lite hubs I got.

It turns out the frame only has cable tie lugs for the brakes and rear derailleur. No front derailleur. The mfgr. specializes in fixed gear frames and this is their first with multi gears. So I went ahead and added the lugs for the front and also a seat post pinch lug. The frame and the lower fork legs are out getting powder coated. I did encounter one problem however. The head tube had not been reamed out for the headset. The error happened probably because I ordered a non-powder coated frame and they probably do the reaming after the paint. I had to drive over 100 miles to find a shop with the reamer and pay them $50. Not happy about that at all.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, $750 for the frame?!?! just look for an xsmall gary fisher used. i like the idea, but the price is just too high. it does suck for kids. bikes are way to heavy for them and parts are crap. my 12 year old has been on my wifes old truth with 24" wheels and a fox talas at 100mm. this year she'll be getting 26" wheels. i now need something for my 9yr old. was hoping this would be something to look at but not at that price. better hit fleabay and kijjijji


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Or what about 46ing it? 26 in front and 24 in rear? 
Might keep the stand over and gearing low enough, but keep the bigger wheel for rolling over stuff and the larger trail number for more stable steering.


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

qbert2000 said:


> wow, $750 for the frame?!?! just look for an xsmall gary fisher used. i like the idea, but the price is just too high. it does suck for kids. bikes are way to heavy for them and parts are crap. my 12 year old has been on my wifes old truth with 24" wheels and a fox talas at 100mm. this year she'll be getting 26" wheels. i now need something for my 9yr old. was hoping this would be something to look at but not at that price. better hit fleabay and kijjijji


I got the frame for the $100 off pre-order price. A little pricey yes, but not nearly as expensive as the Ellsworth Truth ($2,300 bare) frame your 12 y.o. is on! LOL

My total investment should be under $1100 which I consider reasonable especially compared to my grandkids $2000 bmx race bike. Plus it is a frame she and fit now at age 8 and still have many years of growth in it. She really likes riding and has no interest in expensive computer stuff or a Nintendo Wii. Have you priced one of those suckers? Egads! Also, Once she does outgrow it, I have plenty of grandkids that will eventually get to enjoy it also. No shortage on kids here. :thumbsup:


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Duntov1967 said:


> I got the frame for the $100 off pre-order price. A little pricey yes, but not nearly as expensive as the Ellsworth Truth ($2,300 bare) frame your 12 y.o. is on! LOL
> 
> My total investment should be under $1100 which I consider reasonable especially compared to my grandkids $2000 bmx race bike. Plus it is a frame she and fit now at age 8 and still have many years of growth in it. She really likes riding and has no interest in expensive computer stuff or a Nintendo Wii. Have you priced one of those suckers? Egads! Also, Once she does outgrow it, I have plenty of grandkids that will eventually get to enjoy it also. No shortage on kids here. :thumbsup:


yeah long term investment. i have four daughters myself, oldest is 12, then 9, then 7 then 5. still a tough pill to swallow. kicking myself for missing a great deal on an xs gary fisher 26" hardtail. $150. then cheap parts added to it. hoped to be under $500 complete.

lol, yeah truth for my daughter. it was the wife's and had a ton of m,iles on it. so not new for my daughter


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

I realized I never put up pictures of the finished build. Here ya go.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

For what it's worth...while Peter is a little hard to contact...he will take care of you if there's a problem. He's pretty active on Fb...you may also try to contact him there.


----------



## sevnoff (Mar 6, 2007)

*Desperate for a Misfit Psycles deralier hanger to convert from SS to geared*

So they took my credit card and money and said it came 1X9 ready, but all it came with was the sliding SS dropouts. I've got it built up ss & it runs great, but my little boy really needs gears (here in MOAB) and the SOB Peter will not answer his phone, or my emails. I'm completely striking out trying to find one and have tried Paragon MAchine Works already. IF I knew WHO machined those sliding dropouts for Misfit, I could contact them to purchase some. ANY info would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks!
Mark



Duntov1967 said:


> Well, the frame came today and I am stoked. The total weight including the machined dropouts is 3 lbs. 7 oz. I ordered it without any powdercoating as I will be doing a custom color. I picked up an older Rockshox SID SL for it that weighs in at 2 lbs. 13 oz. so I think I have a good start on keeping the weight down. I will be mocking it up with both 26" and 24" rims so I can report what the real stand-over height will measure. Here are some pictures:


----------

